
HP Launches The Beta Release Of Open WebOS - aaronbrethorst
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/31/hp-launches-the-beta-release-of-open-webos/
======
hackernews
Still the best mobile OS even with the last year being devoted to the open
sourcing rather than feature development.

Can't wait to see it on some new hardware.

~~~
ajross
It will be worth trying for sure. But the "Open Source Linux-Based Mobile
Operating System" market is getting awfully crowed. We have WebOS and Tizen.
MeeGo lives on as Mer. Mozilla is pushing Boot2Gecko which sounds to me a lot
like ChromeOS. All of these are using variant combinations of the same
underlying technologies and making many of the same architectural choices.
Most or all of them, let's be honest, are going to die slowly.

And then we have Android, which maybe scores poorly as an open source
"project" (and even worse as part of a "Linux" community) but nonetheless
remains very open. And it's well supported by a large community in projects
like Cyanogenmod. And it's very well polished, and it's feature-comparable
with pretty much everything in the market. _And it's successful_ , with a
larger installed base than _any other consumer OS in history_ and an
application ecosystem larger than any mobile platform made by a company
without a fruit in its name.

I'm not going to tell people what to use or work on. But isn't it time we in
the free software world at least nodded to which direction the wind is
blowing? In this case specifically, wouldn't it make more sense to try to
evolve Android in WebOS's direction?

~~~
KaoruAoiShiho
Tizen is dead.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Since when? A quick Google search shows articles from a few days ago that say
Samsung will be releasing a device in 2013.

~~~
alexbell
It was pushed back from by end of 2012 to "sometime in 2013". And with Intel
and Co's record I would not remain hopeful.

------
Apocryphon
One week after the Samsung ruling. Good timing, perhaps?

